# Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Many of us keep track of our gas mileage each time we fill up the tank. Each time you fill up your tank, post the gas mileage results. This will give all an idea for how our driving habbits fall in line with the rest of the A3 drivers and how seasons can affect mileage.
Here is the breakdown:
Drove 314 miles on the last tank. 
It took 12.03 gallons to fill up @ $2.45 a gallon for Premium (93)
26.1 MPG


----------



## utahA3 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (CincyAudi)*

I have used this for both my Audi and my old VW. It is a database that I don't even remember where I got the link from.
http://www.brianbauer.org/
note: i messed up the $/gallon in my last entry so my $ is whacked atm....










_Modified by utahA3 at 8:47 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (CincyAudi)*

wtf.... 2.45 for 93?!
its like 2.77-3.03 for 91 in cali


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_wtf.... 2.45 for 93?!
its like 2.77-3.03 for 91 in cali









Ha Ha I guess that's the premium you pay for living in paradise


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

A3 3.2Q Mileage:


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_post the gas mileage results

Do we really need yet another thread to do this *again*?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2867380
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2398999
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1993018


----------



## 07SlineA3 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (CincyAudi)*

~26mpg 
I live in the city, drive in the city, but use the freeways. Mixed driving, pretty consistent, and have averaged 26mpg on just about evey tank.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Do we really need yet another thread to do this *again*?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2867380
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2398999
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1993018

You are right, I guess I should have searched for a thread first. Who is the mod, have him merge all the gas mileage threads into one.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (OOOO-A3)*

...And you missed mine








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2258816


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought I'd post in an old thread instead of starting a new one. It seems the EPA released the new estimated mileage calculation formula. It's more accurate now -- I'm averaging about 27 mpg. 
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg...22091










_Modified by BalloFruit at 12:27 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## rtc5250 (May 25, 2006)

Highway and city driving around ~27 mpg.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Latest Gas Mileage:
Drove 361 miles on the last tank.
It took 12.94 gallons to fill up @ $2.45 a gallon for Premium (93)
27.9 MPG
The needle was reading between the 1/8 red line and Empty.


----------



## Dayton (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (CincyAudi)*

Trip from Cleveland to Dayton this past weekend (200 some miles): 32.2 mpg!
Trip from Kent, OH to Cleveland one evening last fall (40 approx. miles): 36.9 mpg!!
On both of these occassions, I drove conservatively and used cruise control.
Not always this good, but these are a couple highlights. I was getting some terrible mileage the past couple months, but it appears it was due to improper tire inflation due to temperature fluctuations this winter.


----------



## Damn Newbie (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (Dayton)*

I must drive like a wus.
I got 32.5 MPG in 75% highway/25% city driving on my last tank... I usually get just above 30. 
Kraig


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow 32.5 is great. I wasn't as conservative with my driving as I could have been but it is great to know that I can achieve that mileage if I calm down. With gas prices the way they are, it is great to know the A3 sticker doesn't lie. 
My wife's vehicle sticker listed 19/24 and she gets 17 MPG.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

23,681k, averaging 29.014 mpg, High 37.4 (Downhill, haha), 36.2 (All Highway), and low 29. Winter gas in Phoenix has been killing my mileage, since December my average is 27.3, and prior to December my average was 29.4. Patiently waiting for the spring/summer/fall blend















Last tank: 319 miles, 11.686, 27.3 mpg, $2.45 pg.
91 Octane, btw.




_Modified by azoceanblue at 7:40 PM 2/27/2007_


----------



## lcohen999 (Mar 3, 2001)

average
9.3L/100 KMs


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (lcohen999)*

FWIW, the more stop/go traffic I do, the less accurate the live mileage computation seems to be. It's pretty close for long trip highway stuff. But it's consistently .5-1.0 mpg optimistic for city driving. And if you throw in some hilly, performance driving, or coasting down mountain passes, it can be 2mpg too high.
Anyone else?


----------



## SB_07A3 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*

My morning communite (21 miles, 6 miles street, 15ish freeway) I average close to 22/mpg...my communite home i average around 20-22 mpg...i think i get like 280 per tank (guesstimating). LA traffic is great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Latest Gas Mileage:
Drove 341.6 miles on the last tank.
It took 13.46 gallons to fill up @ $2.45 a gallon for Premium (93)
25.4 MPG
The needle was reading between the 1/8 red line and Empty. 
I drove the car much harder in sport mode for 1/4 of the tank. I guess with the snow all melted and the roads clear it was time to have a little more fun.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

364.8 miles, 13.502 gallons, @ $2.52, P91, 27 mpg, needle just above red line.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

355,5 miles, 13.143, @ $2.74, P91, 27.1, needle just above red line.
It's heating up in AZ, I sense better mileage ahead


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

Must be nice. 
LA today was $3.49.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

349.3 miles, 12.243G, @ $2.86, P91, 28.5, needle right at quarter tank








Come on Summer, hope the Audi re-flash helps out even more


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

i just filled up 91 for 3.35$


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Gotta love California, but hey the amenities


----------



## m341997 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

Measured by tankfuls (i usually need to fill up with 14.5 gallons) i generally get 300 to 320 per tank.
Stock was maybe 24 mpg
If there were an APR flash*, it would likely be 20-21.
I must drive like an a$$.
30 mpg? maybe on a long highway trip.
*I'm not saying i have an apr flash, but i am "guessing" thats my mileage if i did have one.


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (m341997)*

24.5 average overall for 4500 miles since new. City/suburban driving, occasional 5 mile expressway jaunt. Gets 31 at 70mph highway. A very efficient and fun little vehicle


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

367.4, 12.812G, @ $2.85, P91, 28.6MPG, needle just under a quarter tank.










_Modified by azoceanblue at 8:59 AM 4/1/2007_


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

I am usually driving fwy and get 31-33 mpg







if I'm not too hard into it. Crusing 85+ drops me to ~27







.


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: (Dana D)*

religiously monitored for the last 22267 miles I'm exactly @ 26,2 average. Considered living in Chicago with heat on 100% in winter and AC cooling @ 100% rest of the year this is not too bad....


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Dietmar)*

That's probably were I would be too, but alas, I live in the Phoenix area. 
It doesn't get really cold here, more of a cool, not cold. So in the winter time I may have to use heat 20% of the time and we have a crazy winter blend that has dropped my mpg about 2mpg.
In the summer it gets blaze'n hot, most of the time I only use the a/c when i'm on the freeway and maybe 40% of the time for city driving.
I'm a cheapskate, so my average mpg is 28.9mpg. 
Driving style: Speed Racer 25% and rather sedate driver the other 75% of the time


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

312, 11.568G, @ $2.94, P91, 27.0MPG, needle just over a quarter tank.
Weather cooled off a little







got the tsb I3 reflash, supposed to warm the 90's this week, so mileage should increase.


----------



## SIVADO (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (CincyAudi)*

always fill up with ca. premium - 91 - and have never gotten over 20 m.p.g. around town - including plenty of LA freeway driving. I have around 13,000 miles on the clock.
How do you get mid 20's? 
sport, dsg.


----------



## tytek (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_ Come on Summer, hope the Audi re-flash helps out even more









What is this flash you are talking about?! My A3 gets 23mpg on average (mixed driving). Was hoping for better mileage though...


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (tytek)*

Can't tell from you signatures, but are your cars 2.0T or 3.2's?
I don't know about the 3.2's, but 2.0T's have a technical service bulletin out for the reflash of the ecu and it covers most '06 2.0T's (not sure of the VIN range). It should be done on your next dealer service.
How do I get mid to high 20's? I'm a rather sedate commute driver. What good does it do to speed race to the next traffic light. Don't get me wrong, I hate slow pokes and will pass them in an instant. My commute is about 60% city and 40% highway. I hold back my natural speed racer driving for the weekend drives.


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re:*

337.2 miles; 12.981 gallons (@$3.399 for 91 octane) = 25.98 mpg
2.0T, DSG, 26.5k miles, ECU update over 2 weeks ago
80% highway, 80% semi-sedate driving due to $3.399/gallon -- I keep it under 85 on the highway; usually around 75.
(I rarely bother to see what the trip computer calculates the mpg as.)


----------



## tytek (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_Can't tell from you signatures, but are your cars 2.0T or 3.2's?
I don't know about the 3.2's, but 2.0T's have a technical service bulletin out for the reflash of the ecu and it covers most '06 2.0T's (not sure of the VIN range). It should be done on your next dealer service.
How do I get mid to high 20's? I'm a rather sedate commute driver. What good does it do to speed race to the next traffic light. Don't get me wrong, I hate slow pokes and will pass them in an instant. My commute is about 60% city and 40% highway. I hold back my natural speed racer driving for the weekend drives.









Thanks. I'll check with the dealer about that reflash...
Sorry, I have a 2.0T, and my wife drives it as her dd. She is not a stop light racer, but she does accelerate faster than most other drivers - I guess that explains the mileage. However, on a few hour road trip, doing just under 65mph on cruise (state routes) the A3 only got 27mpg. Which is rather low...


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

i almost always average around 25, but i hardly ever drive with the needle under 3k


----------



## nekrataal (Mar 4, 2007)

I noticed nobody was posting mileage for a 3.2Q so here goes








Avg 18-21mpg mixed driving
Avg 220-260 miles per tank


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (tytek)*

I catch myself taking off quicker that I like from stop lights, it is so hard not too! 
Brand of Gasoline increases/decreases my gas mileage, prefer Chevron or Shell, but CostCo is 5 to 10 cents less







. CostCo gas drops my gas mileage slightly.
Weather, also affects gas mileage, it's warmer in Phoenix, no snow, doesn't really get cold here. We do have a winter gas mix that doesn't help my gas mileage any







.
This is the car I wanted, it's operating costs are slightly higher (premium gas, lower gas mileage, service costs after 50k, tires, insurance), but being such a blast to drive, more than makes up for the higher operating costs.

_Quote, originally posted by *fireweaver* »_i almost always average around 25, but i hardly ever drive with the needle under 3k 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

298.7, 10.78G, @ 3.11, Shell P91, 27.6, needle just over a quarter tank.
First full tank after tsb I3 reflash, I thought gas mileage would increase more this week. In a couple weeks, the winter blend will go away and my gas mileage should improve. 


_Modified by azoceanblue at 8:48 PM 4/14/2007_


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

Replying to your own post








376.2, 13.239G, @ 3.05, Quik Trip P91, 28.5, needle just above 1/8th of a tank.
Second full tank after tsb I3 reflash. In a couple weeks (thought it was the middle of April, first of May







), the winter blend will go away and my gas mileage should improve. 
ESP light came on Thursday, ESP randomly, when cold, pulsing drivers front tire or brake pedal until car warms up. Took to dealer on yesterday, go in Tuesday to replace module. Which one, good question, I will let you know Tuesday evening if I have the car back.
26k first problem with the car










_Modified by azoceanblue at 5:51 AM 4/15/2007_


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*(azoceanblue) Gas Mileage, Maintenance, and General Observations Thread (haha)*

296.8, 12,1, @ $3.10, Quik Trip P91, 24.5







, needle just below 1/4 of a tank.
24.5!!!! Had an ESP module sensor replaced on Tuesday/Wednesday. On Tuesday, quattro module was ordered, don't have quattro. On Wednesday the correct module was installed. With the install of new module was engine on idling during the install, once with each module install, the reason for my poor gas mileage???
Audi North Scottsdale was excellent with the service and loaner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks Tyler. Who would have thought that the ESP module sensor would be different for the two models







. Had a A4 Avant quattro (? all avants quattro ?) 2.0T loaner, cool car, suspension could use some stiffining, good acceleration.

_Modified by azoceanblue at 12:49 PM 4/21/2007_


_Modified by azoceanblue at 12:50 PM 4/21/2007_


----------



## wcf3 (Sep 22, 2005)

I was around 26 mpg stock; 29-31 on APR 91 program (with 92 octane). Then after the I3 reflash I average 24 mpg pre/post APR reflashing. My driving hasn't changed and I'm a little upset with the drop. The car does seem to have a bit more kick after the I3 (pre and post re-APR) but the only really noticable difference between APR before and after I3 seems to be the mpg hit. I just keep telling myself that there are changes in the I3 that are better for the engine that caused the drop...please don't tell me otherwise or I'll get all upset again :-o


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (wcf3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wcf3* »_I was around 26 mpg stock; 29-31 on APR 91 program (with 92 octane). Then after the I3 reflash I average 24 mpg pre/post APR reflashing. My driving hasn't changed and I'm a little upset with the drop. 


i wouldnt read too much into an estimated 3mpg difference.
remember the weather is warmer now... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (a3lad)*

latest trip 253 miles 90% freeway , cruising at 55-70, no hot rodding 
no traffic jams 26.8mpg in my 3.2l Quattro, last year same trip, I did 32.6mpg in my 2.0T in late August


----------



## A3racer (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

*I get 7 mpg on track days!* I had to fill up three times in one day at an Audi Driver's School, before, during, and after the event.
I average 23-24 mpg commuting to work.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (A3racer)*

383.0, 13.738G, @ $3.04, Quik Trip P91, 27.9mpg, needle just above 1/8th of a tank. Add fuel light came on at 376 miles.
Apparently the 24.5mpg on my last tank, was from the bad ESP sensor and the tech replacing the ESP sensor (idling while installing and testing)










_Modified by azoceanblue at 9:34 AM 4/29/2007_


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (A3racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3racer* »_*I get 7 mpg on track days!*

thanks.. that makes me feel better about my ~17mpg during most my driving


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

I'm pretty happy now - a couple trips between Denver and Cheyenne @ ~ 85 mph and I've been getting 30+ mpg. One trip to D rendered 35 mpg. I don't feel so bad about selling my TDI. Post I3 reflash.


----------



## wcf3 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thought I should update my results after the I3 and then APR reflash (a few posts above).
Short answer: Even better than before!
Long answer: I went to an autocross school last weekend and set the stock program for the heck of it. After racing about for a day







I reset the program back to my normal 91 setting. Since then my milage has returned to where it was before the I3 (and may even be a bit better). Maybe I didn't get the APR setting programmed correctly before...not sure, but I'm happy again!
Chuck


----------



## ScreamingTree (Apr 27, 2007)

Mileage: 392.6 mi
Fuel: 14.11 g
Mileage: 27.82 mpg
I3 update was done about 2/3 into this tank. I've noticed that the moving avg. MPG computer is giving me about 10% higher readings than it did prior to the reflash. We'll see what a full tank after the I3 update brings...


----------



## panzrwagn (Jun 14, 2006)

Just under 25 in a 36 mille RT Daily commute, but a K&N filter gave me a whopping 1 MPG boost. 33 on highway trips.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (panzrwagn)*

Okay, after 49 tanks.
Samples: 49, Mean: 27.2 mpg, StDev: 2.20 mpg
So, 
68% of the time I'm getting 25.0-29.4 mpg.
95% of the time I'm getting 22.8-31.6 mpg.
99% of the time I'm getting 20.6-33.8 mpg.
On the other hand, I dropped statistics in college








If I were to remove the two long distance trips (L.A. <> Denver / L.A. <> Seattle), it would probably bring everything down 1 mpg. My commute is 50% freeway, but in L.A. that often means nothing. If someone were to ask, my straight out answer is that I get 26 mpg.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*

342.0 miles, 11.971G, @ $3.05, CostCo P91, 28.6mpg, needle just above 1/4 of a tank, 60% City, 40% Highway, total miles 27,188, and 28.818 overall average.
Winter gas mix, sure dragged the average down. Summer mix began this week, should pickup a mile or two per gallon







.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

341.1 miles, 12.073G, @ $3.19, CostCo P91, 28.2 mpg, needle at 1/4 of a tank, 60% City, 40% Highway, total miles 27,577, and 28.811 overall average.
Don't know if the I3 update has affected my gas mileage or if the P6's gave me better mileage that the BS RE960's . . . hmm


----------



## SilverA3 (May 2, 2007)

WoW I must be doing something right, last tank was 442.3 miles, it took 14.46gallons so we're talking 30.56MPG, now that is 70percent highway and about 30percent in town. I am 20 so I drive it pretty spiritadely(sp?) but I did notice on one tank that when I use Cruise Control I get substantially less mpg then when I just drive it normally. One tank, all highway to Cali, between 80-90 the whole way, pulled 33.4mpg......maybe my car is just blessed. Haha
-Spence


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (SilverA3)*

14.46 G? Wait, how big is the tank? You were seriously running on Empty.


----------



## ScreamingTree (Apr 27, 2007)

Two tanks:
Distance: 392.0 mi
Fuel: 13.57 g
Mileage: 28.89 mpg
About 70/30 hiway/city
Distance: 433.7
Fuel: 13.90g
Mileage: 31.2 mpg
About 90/10 hiway/city, although most of highway was thru the mountains of NH/VT.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

343.6 miles, 12.157G, @ $3.25, CostCo P91, 28.3 mpg, needle at 1/4 of a tank, 60% City, 40% Highway, total miles 27,921, and 28.804 overall average.


----------



## nolita (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (SilverA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverA3* »_... but I did notice on one tank that when I use Cruise Control I get substantially less mpg then when I just drive it normally. 

heh, I've noticed this. I find i can do 1-2mpg better than CC on extended stretches; control algorithms in CC are designed to maintain speed within some finite tolerance, and so i suspect CC is applying throttle more often in short-lived situations where your brain & right foot would more "go with the flow" - simply allow the car to slow a little on a short rise, knowing you can pick up on the downhill or overspeeding on a downhill to build momentum for the uphill following etc.


----------



## SilverA3 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*

Well the tank is 14.5 gallons but that same day I accidentally overfilled it to the point where it overan onto my car














so there was probably almost 15.5 gallons in the tank on that specific day.
-Spence


----------



## vitoal18t (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (SilverA3)*

Reading this Forum it looks like 2.0T barely gets 1.8T gas mileage. 
My MkIV 1.8T VW got a rock solid 28MPG mixed city+freeway w/ some hot rodding and very mild jams. On long trips it would hit 33 MPG.
Well at the same time MKiV was 2980lbs, while A3 is 3300lbs. Not bad







. And in reality stock 2.0T almost feels like chipped 1.8T. 
Good Job Audi/VW!


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (vitoal18t)*

Got 32mpg on my commute home last night ~70mph, all hwy, using cruise control.


----------



## garlinghouse (Nov 6, 2005)

*octane levels*

I'm changed octane levels from *93 to 89* a month ago and I'm getting WAY better gas mileage all the sudden.
I have 14000 miles on the car and the tires are all at 35psi. 
I went from getting an average of about 22-24 mpg (on my way to work) to a whopping 30-33 mpg.
crazy!
I thought that 93oct would be better for my 2006 2.0T.
Is it really the octane levels giving me better performance?


----------



## A_Monkeyboy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: octane levels (garlinghouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garlinghouse* »_I'm changed octane levels from *93 to 89* a month ago and I'm getting WAY better gas mileage all the sudden.
I have 14000 miles on the car and the tires are all at 35psi. 
I went from getting an average of about 22-24 mpg (on my way to work) to a whopping 30-33 mpg.
crazy!
I thought that 93oct would be better for my 2006 2.0T.
Is it really the octane levels giving me better performance?

I find this very interesting. Can anyone else confirm these same results switching to 89 octane?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

It could be coincidental with the switch from winter to summer blends. Try going back to 93 and post your results.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

292.7 miles, 9.834G, @ $3.28, Chevron P91, 29.8 mpg, needle at 3/8 of a tank, 70% City, 30% Highway, AC used 30% of miles driven, total miles 28,174, and 28.814 overall mpg.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: octane levels (garlinghouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garlinghouse* »_I'm changed octane levels from *93 to 89* a month ago and I'm getting WAY better gas mileage all the sudden.
I have 14000 miles on the car and the tires are all at 35psi. 
I went from getting an average of about 22-24 mpg (on my way to work) to a whopping 30-33 mpg.
crazy!
I thought that 93oct would be better for my 2006 2.0T.
Is it really the octane levels giving me better performance?

Weird - can you feel a power drop-off? (seat of pants)


----------



## garlinghouse (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: octane levels (KnockKnock)*

It is totally weird. I don't really feel any power loss, but my mileage is still the same. 
Next time I'm going to fill up with 93 again and post the difference. It's taking me a long time to go through this 89 oct fuel, though. I guess that's a good thing


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

335.2 miles, 11.097G, @ $3.25, Chevron P91, 30.2 mpg, just above 1/4 of a tank, 60% City, 40% Highway, AC used 30% of miles driven, total miles 28,602, and 28.810 overall mpg.


----------



## sumognat (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 Gas Mileage Thread (CincyAudi)*

My commute is a little over 50 miles, roundtrip, 90% highway and 10% city. On my last tank of 93 octane gas, I averaged about 29 miles per gallon--this includes a bit more city dirving than the above percentage.
I keep the AC on 70 or 72 and I don't drive much more than 70-75 on the highway. Also, the odometer is a little over 1,500 miles.










_Modified by sumognat at 3:13 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

255.2 miles, 8.931G, @ $3.19, CostCo P91, 28.7 mpg, just below 1/2 of a tank, 70% City, 30% Highway, AC used 30% of miles driven, total miles 28,858, and 28.808 overall mpg.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow I must have been on fumes. How did I possibly fill up the tank with 15.131 gallons of gas when the tank is only 14.5 gallons?
How much gas can the tank hold when you include topping it off?


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

lol i get owned somehow. socal traffic = 20 mpg avg.


----------



## SB_07A3 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

I'm getting 21.3 according to my trip computer.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

SB u weren't in beverly hills at all this weekend were you?


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Updated A3 2.0T gas mileage spreadsheet here: http://spreadsheets.google.com...Ae_CA
So far, the Blue Beast has drank 697 gallons of Premium fuel at the cost of over $1900 -- 26.65 mpg and 10.34 cents per mile. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SB_07A3 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

nstotal - nope, the a3 was in my garage all weekend long as i just did things/ran errands in my beater (civic)
Is there another sprint blue a3 in socal?


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

any answers to my question?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

No real answer







, I know I can put in at least another half gallon, sometimes a little more, after the pump clicks off. 
I want to be kind to the environment, so I have not tested your question for better accuracy








I have also ran into some *bad pumps*, I have be averaging around 28mpg, and one top off a couple weeks ago, I got only 23.7mpg (previously, my worst mpg was 26.0)










_Modified by azoceanblue at 10:01 PM 6/13/2007_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Updated 3.2Q mileage. You can see that the trip computer mileage is different by less then 3% with the calculated method. i.e. fill up, divide total trip miles by gallons added.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

304.2 miles, 10.446G, @ $3.16, Cheveron P91, 29.1 mpg, just below 1/3 of a tank, 60% City, 40% Highway, AC used 40% of miles driven, total miles 29,162, and 28.811 overall mpg.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

What is the most miles anyone has ever gotten on their A3? My personal best happened on my last tank while driving on fumes at 371.2 miles.


----------



## sumognat (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_What is the most miles anyone has ever gotten on their A3? My personal best happened on my last tank while driving on fumes at 371.2 miles.

379 miles, with about .5 gallons left in the tank.
I have ~2150 miles on the odometer.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

You just had to beat me by 7.8 miles








Very nice.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

From my spreadsheet from a few posts higher -- 383 miles. All highway @ 80 mph w/ little to no A/C use.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

397 miles, 13.273G, 11/5-11/11/06


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

My best on my 2.0T after my Neuspeed Flash last summer in 100 degree weather at 67mph average was 412 miles at 13.44 Gallons


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Ahh we have a new best. 412 miles on one tank. Nice.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

359.4 miles, 12.664G, @ $3.12, Chevron P91, 28.4 mpg, just below 1/4 of a tank, 60% City, 40% Highway, and AC 50% this tank. 
Total miles 29,682 and 28.788 overall mpg.
Two partial fills, mpg sucked: 5/28 - 93 miles, 3.925G, @ $3.25, Chevron P91, 23.7 mpg (bad pump?); 6/19 - 160 miles, 6.203G, @ $3.16, Chevron P91, 25.8 mpg











_Modified by azoceanblue at 7:08 PM 6/27/2007_


----------



## arQitect (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (nekrataal)*

car is pratically brand new with a little over 1k on the odometer but i have averaged 20-21 city and 24-25 highway so far... i am hoping it gets a little better as the engine breaks in a little more... my R with the 3.2 was great. 22 city and 28 highway..


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

364.4 miles, 13.415G, @ $3.02, Chevron P91, 27.1 mpg, just above 1/8 of a tank, 60% City, 40% Highway, and AC 60% this tank. 
Total miles 30,046 and 28.767 overall mpg.
116 today, either it is the hot temperatures, I3 update, the new tires, my mpg is over 1 mpg worse that last year


















_Modified by azoceanblue at 9:25 PM 7/5/2007_


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

354.9 miles, 13.088G, @ $3.00, Shell P91, 27.1 mpg, just above 1/8 of a tank, 60% City, 40% Highway, and AC 60% this tank. 
Total miles 30,401 and 28.747 overall mpg.


----------

